# Bottle photo 1



## TRN2005 (Dec 1, 2004)

Dr. D. Jayne's bottle
 Expectorant
 Philadelphia


----------



## cb0023 (Dec 5, 2004)

hey trn.  i noticed your dr jaynes philly bottle.  are you in the phila area??


----------

